# fishin



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Fishing is getting good. They are becoming quite dependable and predictable. Even with the unstable weather, they still are hungry. Large minnows are the ticket. Jigging sticks are outfishin dead ones, but both put fish in the house. Spoons or jigs, it really doesn't matter. Biggest thing is getting on the lake. Good fishing & stay safe. Happy new year to all!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Fishin has cooled off with the weather. Still catchin fish, but not the numbers caught previously. We caught one walleye over 4 lbs on New Years day.

Talked to lotsa anglers, nobody claims to be catchin em' wildfire style. Fishing will be getting better as time roles along.


----------

